# Do you prefer hard or soft tacos?



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't derive gustatory satisfaction from a taco with a hard body. It could be scrumptious content-wise, but if its shell is even the slightest bit crunchy it hurts the roof of my mouth. It makes me want to vomit. I'm not sure if I'm being too picky here. It's just an unpleasant reminder of all the hard tacos in my life who've completely ruined my appetite. I've included a picture below. Not impressive.

What do you think? Are you able to eat a taco that isn't up to your standards?

Hard










Soft


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Soft.
This one is much easier to choose from than the other poll.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

:haha

Tag team em.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Isn't soft taco a tortilla?

Anyways, no to soft tacos! Don't want them wrong soft bits wobbling... or whatever she said in the other thread.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

truant said:


> I can't derive gustatory satisfaction from a taco with a hard body. It could be scrumptious content-wise, but if its shell is even the slightest bit crunchy it hurts the roof of my mouth. It makes me want to vomit. I'm not sure if I'm being too picky here. It's just an unpleasant reminder of all the hard tacos in my life who've completely ruined my appetite. I've included a picture below. Not impressive.
> 
> What do you think? Are you able to eat a taco that isn't up to your standards?
> 
> ...


....that's a burrito or a wrap, but that imitation is not a taco.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate those shell (hard) tacos... and I'm not a big Taco fan, but if I were to choose; soft.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

truant said:


> I can't derive gustatory satisfaction from a taco with a hard body. It could be scrumptious content-wise, but if its shell is even the slightest bit crunchy it hurts the roof of my mouth. It makes me want to vomit. I'm not sure if I'm being too picky here. It's just an unpleasant reminder of all the hard tacos in my life who've completely ruined my appetite. I've included a picture below. Not impressive.
> 
> What do you think? Are you able to eat a taco that isn't up to your standards?
> 
> ...


mmm tacos, I miss those


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to only like soft but now I like both...even though hard ones are a pain the butt for me to eat lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I like soft tacos. I hate how the hard shell ones can break apart on you.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Soft ones! I've only tried them recently because I just didn't see the appeal before but they are so much better than hard ones


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

soft!


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

I prefer soft tacos, every time I eat hard tacos the whole thing breaks a part after one bite lol.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Never had a taco before in my life. But by the looks of them, I'd say soft looks more my style.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Soft, but I'm very picky about what's in the taco. I don't like lettuce or tomatoes for example...


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Seriously folks, let's not shallowly judge the tacos. Both have beautiful qualities and it's what inside that counts.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Seriously folks, let's not shallowly judge the tacos. Both have beautiful qualities and it's what inside that counts.


As long as they are wet on the inside, I'm happy.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

is ''taco'' the same thing as '' fajita' ? especially the soft ones. ?

if so , I like those things, with the chilli and spice and chicken and onion and all that. they are really nice , 

if sio I would prefer the soft ones..... the hard one does not appeal somehow.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know, I just hate tacos. If you're going to eat soft you have to be a master at folding, and if you're eating hard it's just uncomfortable.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

taco salad; soft or hard tacos


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

That second picture is definitely a burrito, not a taco. There is a such thing as a soft taco, but that isn't it.

I love all tacos as long as they don't have meat in them. Beans for me. :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Soft.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

The first pic is clearly photoshopped, and the shell looks fake.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Overstuffed soft shell tacos.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

slyfox said:


> I like soft tacos. I hate how the hard shell ones can break apart on you.


This is pretty much my reason for going soft. If I had to eat a hard shell taco I would need a fork to pick up the pieces of what will inevitably be a broken taco.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

This topic gave me a craving for tacos. I'm lazy and tempted to go to Taco Bell but I'll try to force myself to make some myself. Is pretty easy cooking the seasoned beef anyway.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

mostly soft


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> is ''taco'' the same thing as '' fajita' ? especially the soft ones. ?


That's what I wonder about.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

TigerWScarf said:


> It's similar but the filling is cut in large strips and fried first, and the seasoning is generally sweeter and more savory rather than a taco's hot sauce.


Thanks for the explanation. Do you regularly eat those?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Do you regularly eat those?


well the sauce that we use in them is pretty hot ( paprika and chilli etc), and its not quite savory maybe. but the ones we eat are the Mexican style ones with the salsa in it..... they are very good... and eat those maybe once a week...... its a saturday sort of thing. :

I thought taco as just the name of the flour disc either hard or soft really... and not regarding the filling.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Both, welded together with melted cheese.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

animeflower6084 said:


> I prefer soft tacos, every time I eat hard tacos the whole thing breaks a part after one bite lol.


I hate that.

I think soft tacos are more likely made of flour and hard ones are usually corn tortillas, so they taste different. I don't like corn tortillas unless they're crunchy.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

is it both if sI say crunchwraps?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

More of a soft taco kind of gal, but I can still appreciate hard tacos.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Time and a place for both.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Hard tacos!
But both are great


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I prefer soft tacos, but soft tacos are more 'wraps' than 'tacos'. Eating a hard taco seems super awkward to me, but soft tacos are nice.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I always buy both, I simply cannot choose.


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 22, 2013)

Chicken soft tacos from Del Taco :heart


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

There is a nice website for cooking tortillas. Pictures are offered!  http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Your-Own-Tortillas


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hard.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ally said:


> Soft ones! I've only tried them recently because I just didn't see the appeal before but they are so much better than hard ones


That's what she said.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Depends. If it's a Mexican taco then it'll be soft. If it's an Americanized Mexican taco then it'll be hard.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I ain't no hater !! Xd


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zone said:


> That's what she said.


She would probably say the opposite, actually


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ally said:


> She would probably say the opposite, actually


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Taco inside a taco.

Not a porn move. A real food.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Hard. Definitely hard.

What's the difference between a soft taco and a burrito anyway?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

hard is the best :mushy


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Soft tacos because you can fit more stuff in them  What exactly is the difference between a soft taco & a burrito though?


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Soft. If I wanted something crunchy with my taco flavors, I'd just eat nachos instead.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Usually hard, I like the crunch.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

nubly said:


> Depends. If it's a Mexican taco then it'll be soft. If it's an Americanized Mexican taco then it'll be hard.


Same.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

anxious87 said:


> Usually hard, I like the crunch.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I like soft, squishy and wet tacos.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

HMM... actually the shaope of that fly trap looks like a tortilla folded.


FACT.. !! did you know the Venus fly trap plant can COUNT? the trap ONLY closes once the detection hairs get touched 3 to 4 times.... to make sure that a fly is inside it... and its not merely a breath of air. ( i have tried this several times) the plant really can count to 3 or 4 !


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never had/seen a hard taco in real life, and I think people here just call the soft ones tortilla wraps or fajita bread.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Soft baby. I'll crush hard tacos too, but soft is my preference


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I love hard shell tacos so much more than soft, Idk why.


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

I've never had a taco before, but the soft one looks a lot more delicious than the hard one.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

boas said:


> Hard. Definitely hard.
> 
> What's the difference between a soft taco and a burrito anyway?


What is in them... Usually a soft taco has beef, lettuce, cheese, maybe sour cream. A burrito has beef, beans, rice maybe, tortilla sauce, etc.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I prefer anything that goes inside of me to be hard.













(no hetero)


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Both are horrible, hate Mexican food anyway - pass!


----------

